# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  آیا این برنامه برای جامع زدن مناسبه؟

## rezbakin

استارت از اول خرداد

روز اول:90تجربی داخل+کشف مباحثی که در آنها ضعف دارم(مثلا اینجوری ریاضی:مثلثات و... زیست:گیاهی و.......) در واقع مباحثی که خوندم ولی توی آزمون یا غلط زدم یا نزدم

روز دوم:بررسی کامل دروسی که ضعف دارم

روز سوم:بررسی کامل دروسی که ضعف دارم

روز چهارم:بررسی کامل دروسی که ضعف دارم

روز پنجم:91 داخل+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز ششم:سوت پایان آزمون اول+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز هفتم:91خارج++بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز هشتم: سوت پایان آزمون دوم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز نهم:92 داخل+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز دهم:سوت پایان آزمون سوم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز یازدهم:92 خارج+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز دوازدهم:سوت پایان آزمون چهارم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز سیزدهم:93داخل+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز چهاردهم:سوت پایان آزمون پنجم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز پانزدهم:93خارج+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز شانزدهم:سوت پایان آزمون ششم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز هفدهم:سوت پایان آزمون هفتم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز هجدهم:سوت پایان آزمون هشتم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز نوزدهم:سوت پایان آزمون نهم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

روز بیستم:سوت پایان آزمون دهم+بررسی مو شکافانه ی آزمون

بیستم تا بیست پنجم:مطالعه ی دقیق دقیق دقیق نکات جمع آوری شده از آزمون ها

----------


## _Rasul_

برنامه خوب و نسبتا سنگینیه ! 

برنامه من ایجوریه !!

از شنبه 26 ادربیهشت هر 3 روز یه ازمون !!!!

و هفته قبل کنکور هر روز یک آزمون در شرایط آزمون ! خارج از خونه و روی صندلی بازویی و .... !

----------


## na3r!n

> برنامه خوب و نسبتا سنگینیه ! 
> 
> برنامه من ایجوریه !!
> 
> از شنبه 26 ادربیهشت هر 3 روز یه ازمون !!!!
> 
> و هفته قبل کنکور هر روز یک آزمون در شرایط آزمون ! خارج از خونه و روی صندلی بازویی و .... !


هفته اخرم ازمون میزنید؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Harmonica

سنگینه
بتونی اجراش کنی خوبه....
یه کم زودتر شروع میکردی بهتر بود الانم بد نیست...
رو خارج کشور چند سال اخیر تمرکز بیشتری کن
شیمی تجربی خارجم بزن سوال باحال زیاد داره....

----------


## T!G3R

برنامه ی خوبیه منم میخوام همچین برنامه ای رو راه بندازم انشاءالله که اجراییش میکنم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _Rasul_

> هفته اخرم ازمون میزنید؟؟؟؟؟؟


اره ! 
من هفته اخر یه بار کل درسا رو دوره میکنم !

----------


## rezbakin

up

----------


## _Zari_

اگه انجام بدین خوبه

من از 11خرداد شروع میکنم..الان موقع امتحاناته نمیشه انجام داد...

هر 2روز یکی از کنکورای سال قبلو حل و بررسی میکنم.

----------


## mamad.hny

> up


اون آزموناي سوت پايان رو كلا حذف كن از برنامه ت. بجاش آزمون روز قبل تستايي كه غلط زدي رو برو اون مبحث رو كار كن. چون فقط با آزمون اول مشخص نميشه كجاها مشكل داري

----------


## Afsane-IN

> اگه انجام بدین خوبه
> 
> من از 11خرداد شروع میکنم..الان موقع امتحاناته نمیشه انجام داد...
> 
> هر 2روز یکی از کنکورای سال قبلو حل و بررسی میکنم.


دیره ها به نظرم
منم امتحان دارم اما وسطه امتحانام گنجوندم
راستی 11 ام هم تولد منه از این لحاظ واس شروع خوبه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> اون آزموناي سوت پايان رو كلا حذف كن از برنامه ت. بجاش آزمون روز قبل تستايي كه غلط زدي رو برو اون مبحث رو كار كن. چون فقط با آزمون اول مشخص نميشه كجاها مشكل داري


منم همین نظرو دارم
اینطوری که اصن وقت نمیکنه درست حسابی تحلیل ازمون و دوره کنه

----------


## _Zari_

> دیره ها به نظرم
> منم امتحان دارم اما وسطه امتحانام گنجوندم
> راستی 11 ام هم تولد منه از این لحاظ واس شروع خوبه


خب الان تو چجوری برنامه ریزی کردی؟وقت کم نمیاری برا امتحانات؟

اُاُاُاُاُ پیشاپیش تولدت مبارکـــــــ ... بعله چ روزی شود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> خب الان تو چجوری برنامه ریزی کردی؟وقت کم نمیاری برا امتحانات؟
> 
> اُاُاُاُاُ پیشاپیش تولدت مبارکـــــــ ... بعله چ روزی شود


نه چون خوندم درسارو قبلا
فقط تو امتحان نهاییا چون مثلا یه روز واس ادب وقت گذاشتن دیگه نتونستم اونروز بزارم
البته خب تو رشتت انسانیه قضیت فرق داره
مرسیییییی :Yahoo (4): 
تازه 23 ام تولد داداشمه  :Yahoo (4):  
خوبیش اینه بعد کنکوره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Zari_

> نه چون خوندم درسارو قبلا
> فقط تو امتحان نهاییا چون مثلا یه روز واس ادب وقت گذاشتن دیگه نتونستم اونروز بزارم
> البته خب تو رشتت انسانیه قضیت فرق داره
> مرسیییییی
> تازه 23 ام تولد داداشمه  
> خوبیش اینه بعد کنکوره



اوهوم..موفق باشی ان شاالله...رتبه خوب  :Yahoo (4): .. رشته خوب. :Yahoo (4): .. دانشگاه خوب


منم باید ی فکری بکنم 11تا 21خیلی خیلی وقت کم میارم..

تولد ایشونم مبارک

منم تولد بعد کنکوره و البته تو ماه رمضونه 14تیر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Zari_

> نه چون خوندم درسارو قبلا
> فقط تو امتحان نهاییا چون مثلا یه روز واس ادب وقت گذاشتن دیگه نتونستم اونروز بزارم
> البته خب تو رشتت انسانیه قضیت فرق داره
> مرسیییییی
> تازه 23 ام تولد داداشمه  
> خوبیش اینه بعد کنکوره


مرسی عزیزم ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## faal_nazari

به نظر من سوت پایان و این چیزارو بزار کنار اول آزمونتو بده بعدش بیا ببین تو چه درسی ضعف داری ضعفتو که بر طرف کردی حالا برو از درسی که توش ضعف داشتی از دفترچه رشته خودت اون آزمون هایی که نمیتونی جامع بزنی تک درس بزن یا برو مثلا تک درس شیمی رشته دیگرو بزن خیلی عالیه.
مثلا تو فقط میخوای آزمون های داخل و خارج کشور سال های 90 تا 93 رو بزنی حالا میری مثلا میبینی شیمی توی یه مبحث مشکل داشتی بر طرفش که کردی میری سراغ تست های شیمی 89 یا 87 یا قبل تر یا میری سراغ شیمی ریاضی که نظر من روی دومی هستش که بری سراغ دفترچه ریاضی تک درسشو بزنی.
موفق باشی.

----------


## rezbakin

> اون آزموناي سوت پايان رو كلا حذف كن از برنامه ت. بجاش آزمون روز قبل تستايي كه غلط زدي رو برو اون مبحث رو كار كن. چون فقط با آزمون اول مشخص نميشه كجاها مشكل داري


اولا که فرض کن توی آزمون اول فهمیدم مثلثات مشکل دارم(مثلا) بعد برطرف کردم بعد رفتم جلو توی ازمون سوم فهمیدم انتگرالم می لنگم یعنی نمی تونم حلش کنم؟خوب بعد ازمون و رفع اشکل 7 8 ساعت وقت دارم اون مبحث هایی که توی هر آزمون مشکل دارم رو حل می کنم

ثالثا با توجه به کهکشانی شدن سوالات شیمی دگ آزمون های سراسری به تنهایی کفایت نمی کنه نیاز به سوت پایان شدیدا احساس می شود

----------


## rezbakin

> به نظر من سوت پایان و این چیزارو بزار کنار اول آزمونتو بده بعدش بیا ببین تو چه درسی ضعف داری ضعفتو که بر طرف کردی حالا برو از درسی که توش ضعف داشتی از دفترچه رشته خودت اون آزمون هایی که نمیتونی جامع بزنی تک درس بزن یا برو مثلا تک درس شیمی رشته دیگرو بزن خیلی عالیه.
> مثلا تو فقط میخوای آزمون های داخل و خارج کشور سال های 90 تا 93 رو بزنی حالا میری مثلا میبینی شیمی توی یه مبحث مشکل داشتی بر طرفش که کردی میری سراغ تست های شیمی 89 یا 87 یا قبل تر یا میری سراغ شیمی ریاضی که نظر من روی دومی هستش که بری سراغ دفترچه ریاضی تک درسشو بزنی.
> موفق باشی.


من توی دروس عمومی ادبیات و دین و زندگی فوق العاده قوی هستم(بدون اغراق) و عربی و زبانم یکم می لنگه که برای رفع اشکال هر روز خارج از امتحان جامع ی دفترچه عمومی ریاضی هم میزنم

برای شیمی هم ریاضی 93 رو خواهم زد برای ریاضی برای هر مبحث ی جزوه که شامل سوالات منتخب خیلی سبز هست نوشتم که برای رفع اشکل از اون استفاده می کنم 
در زیست شناسی فوق العاده قوی هستم و اگر مشکلی جزوه خلاصه دارم
فیزیک هم نسبتا قوی هستم و برای ان هم اگر مشکلی بود جزوه خلاصه دارم

در ضمن با توجه به مریخی شدن سوالات شیمی تنها شیمی 93 ریاضی کفایت نمی کند و نیاز به سوت پایان شدیدا احساس می شود 
10آزمون سوت پایان 350 سوال شیمی دارد که به سبک کنکور 93 طرح شده

----------


## mamad.hny

> اولا که فرض کن توی آزمون اول فهمیدم مثلثات مشکل دارم(مثلا) بعد برطرف کردم بعد رفتم جلو توی ازمون سوم فهمیدم انتگرالم می لنگم یعنی نمی تونم حلش کنم؟خوب بعد ازمون و رفع اشکل 7 8 ساعت وقت دارم اون مبحث هایی که توی هر آزمون مشکل دارم رو حل می کنم
> 
> ثالثا با توجه به کهکشانی شدن سوالات شیمی دگ آزمون های سراسری به تنهایی کفایت نمی کنه نیاز به سوت پایان شدیدا احساس می شود


داداش آخه اینجوری نمیشه. مطمئن باش بیشتر از 7-8 ساعت زمان نیاز داری که مشکلت رو حل کنی. تازه وقتی 4 ساعت آزمون زدی خود به خود خسته ای و نمیتونی بقیه ی اونروز 7-8 ساعت بخونی. نهایتا 5-6 ساعت.

----------


## rezbakin

> داداش آخه اینجوری نمیشه. مطمئن باش بیشتر از 7-8 ساعت زمان نیاز داری که مشکلت رو حل کنی. تازه وقتی 4 ساعت آزمون زدی خود به خود خسته ای و نمیتونی بقیه ی اونروز 7-8 ساعت بخونی. نهایتا 5-6 ساعت.


خوب برادر من گفتم که اگه مثلا بازم تاکید می کنم مثلا من اگه توی 25 مبحث مشکل داشته باشم 15تاشو توی آزمون اول که 4 روز برای رفع اشکالش گذاشتم می فهمم و پدرشونو درمیارم بقیه 10تا رو یعنی نمی تونم توی وقت باقیمانده حل کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟

بازم میگم 25 مثاله شاید دیدی یهو شد 50تا (که مطمئنم نیست)اگه 50تا هم باشه 30  35تاشو اول می فهمم حل میکنم بقیه شو طی آزمونا می فهمم

در ضمن من به درس های ادبیات دینی زیست و فیزیک کاملا مسلطم و فکر نمی کنم مشکلی توشون داشته باشم فوقش هرکدوم 1 یا 2 مبحث فوقش

و در بقیه دروس هم در حد متوسط به بالا هستم بجز ریاضی

فکر نمی کنم 6ساعت کم باشه


در ضمن گفتی خستگی آزمون من هر آزمون رو 6 صبح شروع میکنم(چرا 8 نه؟چون میخوام به بیدار شدن ساعت 5 عادت کنم که روز کنکور سرحال باشم)4ساعت امتحان میشه 10 تا 11 استراحت 11تا2رفع اشکال و پیدا کردن نقطه ضعف(برای آزمون اول)از 3تا 12درس البته با استراحت بینش میشه حدود 8ساعت درس
اگرم میخوای به 5ساعت خواب گیر بدی باید بگم که من کلا خوابم کمه

----------


## mahsa92

هركاري فكر ميكني بهتره انجام بده

----------


## rezbakin

up

----------

